

San Francisco Hacker News presents: Hackers the Movie - lowglow

San Francisco Hacker News (sfhackernews.com) is proud to present a special secret showing of Hackers the movie (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0113243/)<p>Trailer : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ql1uLyuWra8<p>We've rented out The Roxie's (roxie.com) theater to bring you this special secret showing!<p>If you haven't seen this movie before, you're in for a real treat. Get a taste of what the valley could be! If you have seen this movie before, get ready to finally see it in theaters, complete with popcorn, alcohol, fun, and friends!<p>All ticket proceeds go towards bringing you all cool San Francisco Hacker News activities like this.<p>Facebook event:
https://www.facebook.com/events/496061830414877/<p>PURCHASE TICKETS HERE:
http://sfhackers.eventbrite.com/
======
lowglow
clickable: <http://sfhackers.eventbrite.com/>
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ql1uLyuWra8> <http://roxie.com/>
<http://sfhackernews.com/>

------
jamesjguthrie
I loved this movie when I was 12 and even now (27) I still enjoy watching it.
Brings back lots of geeky memories likes reading 'zines about phreaking,
cracking etc.

I'd love to see it in the cinema!

~~~
lowglow
You should definitely come out and experience it with everyone else that loved
this movie growing up. Also, with whiskey and beer you'll be 12 again.

------
jason_slack
Wow, I just watched movie last week and my 14 year old watches this once a
week along with Indie Game.

Anyone know about the turnout thus far?

~~~
lowglow
We have 16 tickets sold so far and more people purchasing. We'll probably sell
out by Friday. But it's probably not going to be a crowd for kids (just in
case) heh

